

The TSA as we know it is dead - here's why - dizzystar
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121130115318-332179-the-tsa-as-we-know-it-is-dead-here-s-why?ref=email

======
gliese1337
I really hope this speculation turns out to be accurate, but sadly I have
learned to expect the US government to always do the wrong thing. If the TSA
is dismantled, I will be very pleasantly surprised. If the existing
bureaucracy finds some way to save itself and continue expanding its power, I
will be disappointed, but not the slightest bit surprised.

------
signalsignal
Never going to happen, even though I wish it would.

